# Breeding Cories



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

So I woke up today and while surveying my tanks I discovered what i believe are coriie eggs. So I have questions. First are any of them fertilized? Second how long till i see fry? Finally the tank is at room temp with no heater. Should I put one in and how warm should the water be. Oh and the Cories and eggs are currently in with my Red Wolf fish.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I would say some are fertilized but this is only based on what I know from my Severums breeding. Eggs that turn white are unfertilized/dead and the clearer translucent ones are fertilized. Maybe Cories are different though. No idea on how long it takes for corie eggs to hatch but probably longer at room temp.... GL


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, they will turn white if they are not fertilized


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Hmmm nobody here with previous experience, well after god knows how much reading online. I've learned that it should take what some say 3 days keep at current temp, and others say put the heater back in. So i will just keep heater out and monitor the progress and let you all know.


----------



## hbb (Mar 30, 2012)

So what happened? My new pair have laid 3 or more clusers of 6-8 for me!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I think Sliver was breeding cories...mine are laying eggs all the time, but the rose queen keeps eating them (the eggs, not the cories).


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

I've had several spawn since then, tried moving them the cories, not eggs, still no success going to try my 22 long, its in my bed room and the temp much more consistent in there all i can come up with so far. but i'm going to have success yet


----------

